# New Girl!!



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi all, I am starting my free NHS 'go' at IVF in October at The Priory in Edgbaston,    very nervous!!
A bit about me in case anyone is interested (or very bored!!)

My real name is Jen, I am 34 and live in Worcestershire, I am married to the most fantastic man I ever met, he is 29 and I have a step-daughter who is 9.
I have no kids of my own, my only two pg's were both ectopic so I am now tubeless!! (sound like a tyre!!)

I have an evil sense of humour which often gets me into trouble but is usually to cover up when I'm sad or nervous!!

Any help, info and/or advice would be greatly apprecciated, mates even  more so!!


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

WELCOME BRATT!!!  

Im very new to this site, but you will find many friends & people who can help you!  

Glad too see you have a good sense of humour, its a good thing, better to be   than  

Im up for IVF or ICSI too & fingers crossed i hope to start my treatment in October too, just waiting for the go ahead from my consultatant on Oct 24th!!! 

Sweetcheeks xxxxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello!!!

I used to frequent the EPT message boards, but I may sound a bit harsh, it is too miserable over there  , don't get me wrong, I miss my lost babies every single day of my life but you have to get on with life.

I have my first proper meeting up at the fertility unit on Oct 3rd, and if my periods stay regular, should start down regging on about the 24th, Christ it's all so bloody complicated!!!

Daren't tell my bosses what I'm doing or I'll be mysteriously made redundant, so I'mm ill again a week on Monday!!!

Where are you having your treatment?

 

Ooooh I like this fairy!!!


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

The little fairy is lovely.....!!!    Isnt she sending us baby dust?  

Im going off sick too, its all the travelling im going to have to do thats going to make me go off sick! I'll be up every moring @ 5am then travelling and its going to go on & on & on & on.......

I dont want the stress of it all. so im going off sick too, but i have warned my bosses & they are being very good with me  

Fingers crossed i'l start my treatment on 24th Oct... & if im very lucky to get pregnant i will find out the day before xmas eve..... hmmmm not sure thats going to be the best day, will it ruin xmas, or be the best xmas in the world   will have to wait & see!!

Im at st marys in manchester, u ? 

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

I know what you mean about the xmas thing, just a bit more added pressure eh?!!

I look at it like this......either we'll be pg and not need to pay for any taxi's xmas or new year, or we'll be absolutely ****** off and get totally drunk for the whole xmas week!!!

I have been trying to keep my head level (hmmmmm)  about it all, but find myself looking at cute stuff and wondering about twins!!! 

We are at the Priory in Edgbaston, lucky really as it's a private hospital and we're on the NHS as we're paupers!!

Don't want to seem too nosey (tell me to p*ss off if I am!!), how come you need treatment?

Jen


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya

I'm new on here too.

I find it added stress with the prospect of having treatment so close to Christmas.  I mean Sweetcheeks is right it could just ruin your Christmas or make it the best!

Also the hospital unit closes for 2 weeks at Christmas so if were were to request treatment and got turned down the first month then we would have to wait till the new year to request it again.

Good luck all

Mel xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Bratt,

I know what you mean about xmas, i see it in the exact same way as you, im either going to be drunk as a newt   or im going to be driving & jumping around for joy high on life   driving everyone around!!! Lets hope so!! 

Ours is mail factor, Low sperm count, I have had every test posisble & im ok..... So now we just need some healthy   that strong enough to break through and make us a   !!

I keep thinking about    twins too - that would be perfect, my mum is a twin and i was also a twin... (not now though, baby lost in womb or something, never got into deep conversation with my mum about it, going to ask her soon though!)  

Sister in law just had 8 week old baby girl, other sister in law had baby boy 7 weeks old - relishing in them too, can hand them back then u c! They can be my borrow babies until i have my own  

Sweetcheeks xxxxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi Mel, how are you?
I take it you are going through your treatment at the moment too?
I think we should all keep as positive as poss, maybe all three of us will have our best Xmas ever!!!


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

What have they said to do about   ?!!!

My hub has problems doing samples!!!  He says 'I can't just do it on demand you know!!!' 

  

Oh Yeah, how do you get bubbles?!!!!

Being a bratt I WANT SOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya - we are waiting for our consultation just like Sweetcheeks at the moment - so its all waiting waiting waiting.

No idea how to get bubbles sorry.

And as for the swimmers I believe if you really can't get DH to do a sample they can surgically extract it - think its called TESE or something like that.  Take a look on HFEA website it may say something there.

You are right lets try and stay positive and wish for the best Chrismas present ever!!!!


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

bratt said:


> What have they said to do about  ?!!!
> 
> My hub has problems doing samples!!! He says 'I can't just do it on demand you know!!!'
> 
> ...


Hello again Bratt,

I wanted some Bubbles too.. But somehow they just come along i have 31 now  ... im a spoilt bratt too!!! I think u get them with the more people u reply 2 & stuff, dont let no1 burst your bubble though, because i have read that that means you have upset someone by what you have said Dont know if thats true, i hope not, i wouldnt like to hurt anyone & i never say anything to anyone that means to sound hurtfull!!!

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

I know, all the waiting does your head in doesn't it?

I found out about bubbles and sent you a couple!!!

Where are you?

Do you have any idea how long your wait will be?

Jen


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Aha!!!

Found out about the bubbles so sent you a couple!!!!!

Oooh spiteful nasty to burst them!!!!

Send you some more!!

Jen


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow thanks for the bubbles - what do they mean and how do you send them


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Sweetcheeks,Bratt,Melee..... have just come to this post (have come over from unexplained board).  It's lovely to be reading posts that have got a bit of banter going on.... it's great!!!

Hope you don't mind me asking but..... what's this bubbles thing?  Sorry but I'm having another BLOND moment.. AGAIN.... though really think it's a permenant state of mind for me !!!!

I too am about to embark on my first ICSI treatment.  I'm due to start injections on the 20th of October..... absolutely phooing myself!!!  So... by the end of November......I'll either be hyperactive... or like you.... I'm hitting the bottle!!!  I can't stop thinking about it!!!! And it will be near Christmas too.... ahhhh!  I drive to work willing myself to look at familiar road signs and think .... " look at P in STOP that stands for PREGNANT and look at it when you are... and look at the S which stands for S**T if it hasn't worked"  Stupid or what?  Why am I doing this to myself?  Think there's more chance of me wrapping myself around a tree!!!

Anyway.... now I've made myself sound like an absolute psycho.....I'll leave it here .......

Hope to speak soon,hope you are all well
love Pasha  xxxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi Pasha, glad you appreciate my   way of thinking!!

I am starting IVF in October, busy month for us huh?!!  'Unexplained' must be so difficult to deal with, at least I know why, I am tubeless (sound like a tyre!!) after two ectopic's which really do your head in, but hey, life goes on and all that!!
Where are you?  You'll get used to me being a nosey bugger, just ignore me if I ask too much!!

Aparently the bubbles are little prezzies you give out or 'burst' if someone says something that offends, under where it says 'bubbles' is a give or burst (or something like that!!) click either to 'do' they aren't there on your own posts as you can't give' em to yourself (tight!!).

Keep in touch

Jen



I LOVE this fairy!!!


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Pasha,

Unexplained huh!   My sister in law had that too   - 3 years later she stopped hoping & bang the bubble bursts and shes preggers, shes just had another baby girl !!!! So Dont give up hope just yet, just try not to think about it - I no thats very hard to do   but it may happen if you try to forget just for a little while!!

Good luck with the treatment, Dont be scared, be happy your finally getting somewere, its better to be happy & excited   than scared & sad     ....

Keep us informed about your treatment as it could really help other people who are going through it too!! 

My consultation on 24th Oct, will keep you informed 

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

bratt said:


> Aha!!!
> 
> Found out about the bubbles so sent you a couple!!!!!
> 
> ...


.......................................................

Hi Bratt,

How r ya hunny? How u get the bubbles?

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey you, how's it going?
I am skiving in here again, just can't be arsed with boring old work!!
Doing my best to calm my temper down, grrr, sd can be an absolute little baggage at times!!! Bats her eyes at her dad, then goes home and tells her mom lies!!!!
Anyway.........
The bubbles thingy!!
At the side of posts, there is bubbles, then under that blow or burst!! Click blow to give 'em and burst to erm burst em!!!!  Can't do it on your own posts tho, only others.

What's happening with you then?
Up to anything exciting at the weekend?

Jen


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Lots of us going for IVF!!

Lets all try and stay positive and keep each other posted.

Good Luck all


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello you!!!!!

How's it going?

Did I ask you where you're doing your treatment?

Only one week 3 days til my first appointment, then should start down regging on about the 23rd ish!!

PMA Mel!!!!

What are you up to this weekend?

Jen


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Yep PMA is the key I hope.

I'm doing mine at St Mary's all being well.

How about you?


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

We are going to the Priory in Birmingham, lucky really as it is a private hospital and we are NHS paupers!!  They have shipped us out to get the waiting list down, were hoping for Bristol as their success rate is brilliant, but are just really grateful to be given a chance and so soon.

Jen


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello Ladies,

I've been reviewing FF for a few weeks now but not joined in as I haven't started treatment yet but after reading through your messages I think we might be starting treatment around the same time.  I have my first consultation at Holly House on 13th October.  From what I've read in their brochure I hope to start down reg at the end of october and should know by mid December if it's worked !  Am I being a bit wishful here   as I notice you guys are starting before me and are not expecting to know until xmas eve ! 

Anyway mind if I join your gang ??

Love
danny's girl xxxxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Welcome aboard!!!

To be honest, I'm not all that sure exactly when I'll find out if it's all worked, just that I should know in Dec sometime.

Bit more info for you!!

We had our first consultation in August, hub's sperm sample was done and our blood tests for Hepatitis and HIV, sample results were good and thankfully neither of us has aids(!!) but the fertility unit were a  bit busy so we have our first appointment on Oct 3rd, which should be about cd 2, so we'll be going back on day 21 to start down regging.  No sniffer for that where I'm going, just good old jabs all the way through!!!

Baby dust for you from my fairy!!!!

Jen


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks Jen

We've spent the last 4 years being investigated by the NHS.  I have been given the all clear but DH has a low sperm count (Less than 1mil).  They have been looking into the cause only for us to find out that we've been under the wrong consultant for the last 3 years  

So as I turned my 33rd birthday in August we decided we're not waiting any longer for the NHS and we're going for ICSI or IVF which ever Holly house decides is the best option.

I'm a little scared but I can't wait to get started !!  After waiting for so long it's great to think we're finally doing something about it !

danny's girl xxxxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

All the waiting drives you crazy doesn't it?!!

How on earth did they have you with the wrong consultant for 3 whole years? 

I think with a low sperm count or bad swimmers they actualy inject a sperm into the egg, it only takes one sperm and one egg..........

The lady I saw says our chances are pretty good, I've only been pregnant twice and they were both ectopic (mangled tubes she thinks), the problem wasn't actually getting pregnant just the poor little souls got stuck, so I am trying to keep real positive as we only get one go on the NHS, I am hoping to get some 'spares' to freeze, so if it doesn't work this time it will be a bit more affordable for us to try again............no holidays abroad for us next year!!!!

Jen


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

yep the waiting drives me mad.

DH was seeing a consultant for a year and she left so they passed her cases on and we saw a registra instead.  The issue was the registra worked for a consultant in bone disease instead of endometreology !!  except he never told us that our issue wasn't his area antil we saw his consultant in July !  By this time we were so fed up with "have this blood test and come back in 6 months" that we decided to sort out our finances and push on with private treatment

Anyway, here's hoping for all of us fingers crossed.

Love
dannysgirl xx


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi girls.... hope you are all well!  I've caught that bloody cold that's sweeping round!!! Felt awful last night but feel better today... nothing that 5 pints of Guinness won't sort out tonight!!!

Bratt..... we sound very similar in personality and no.... I don't mind you asking questions at all!!!

I live in Bakewell in Derbyshire and I'm receiving treatment at CARE in Sheffield.  Looks like we both have appointments on the 3rd of October and are virtually identical in stages of cycle!  I'm going in to have vaginal scan and see the Counsellor and fill in all relevant paper work.  Think I'll be downregging as well around the 20th of Oct.  Suppose it all depends when AF arrives.... I'm usually  as regular as clockwork.... so shouldn't be any problem there!!

Yes... having unexplained IF is difficult to get your head round.... because they can't find anything. Often think if they'd found something.... then they could have 'fixed it' and that would be it-all sorted.  Think STRESS has a lot to do with it as well.  I worry all the time.... and if I haven't got something to worry about, then I'll find something!!!  I'm my own worst enemy!!!

So you've had 2 ectopic pregnancies?  Ouch..... that must hurt?  Bet that was hard to deal with? It's so unfair isn't it?  Well .... keep in touch... all the best for the 3rd! Let me know what happens and likewise, I'll do the same xxxx

SWEETCHEEKS....Your SIL.... WOW- just shows you doesn't it?  Chill out and look what happens!!!  I seriously need some chill pills!!! Think there is a lot to be said for stress!!!  Can't believe we all have appointments and treatment starting within days/weeks of each other!!  We'll have to make sure we all keep eachother updated! Thanks for support.... good luck for the 24th... let me know what happens!!

DANNYSGIRL.... Isn't it infuriating they can be so bloody incompetent?  I've had a lot of difficulties all the way along with my treatment.  Can't tell you how many times I've thrown myself around on Consultants floor kicking and screaming!! They just step over me now....  Eventually I got what I wanted, but you shouldn't be treated like this... it's not acceptable. It makes me mad especially when you have to start putting your hand in your own pocket first.  Anyway.... you're here now which is what matters!!  Good luck with appointment on 24th.  Keep us informed... exciting times ahead!!!

You'll get to realise... I don't log on every day.... too busy at home doing massive alterations to house... but when I do... you can't get rid of me!!  If you think I write too much..... imagine how much I talk?

Anyway.... speak soon... look after yourselves

Much love Pasha xxxx


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Ladies,
Please can I join you? Like Jen, I love the fairy too 
I look for any excuse to put her in my posts!!! Doesn't make me sad does it 
I came across this thread and enjoyed reading the posts already on. What a fun bunch you all sound. I am fairly new to the site but the bubbles thing is a lovely idea- that you can send someone a cyber uplift by blowing them some- i wouldn't dare burst any!!!
I am between treatments at the moment as I need to lose a little weight before we can embark on our free NHS cycle- it has only just been introduced in the hospital I go to. We had to pay for the first cycle! So I'm on a major health drive and am willing to give anything a try- even acupuncture! I am a real needle phobic but having had to inject myself during tx, I thought why the hell not give it a try. And it wasn't as bad as i anticipated!
Still want that chocolate tho!! 
Sending you all positive vibes and best wishes
Love
Carla
XXXX


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello!!  Course you can join us!!
I have heard that accupuncture really does help, also some pretty weird stuff like pineapple juice and brazil nuts to make your uterus more sticky?!!  Where I am going I have to do pessaries to make me sticky, mmm, nice!!!!!!!  It is all so undignified!!!  I am not too worried about the injections, good job my hub doesn't have to have em or we'd get nowhere!!!
Feeling ever so slightly rough today, self induced, too much Strongbow at the weekend!!!  My last couple of weeks of being able to have a drink now though, after all the waiting it seems to be on top of me so quickly!!!
Keep in touch



Jen
x


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your cold, I always feel so sorry for myself!!!  I lie on the sofa with my quilt, sniffing and snotting watching really rubbish daytime TV!!!

Hope you're better now



Jen
x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi All,

As you ladies are all ahead of me in the game can you put my mind at rest about the welfare of the child checks ?  I'm really scared they're gonna find some reason not to treat us.  What sort of questions do they ask ?  Is it a real grilling or just a formality ?

Anyway, what's all this about making your uterus sticky ??  Wow I though I knew quite a bit about all this but you girls make me realise how much more I have to learn  

Take Care
danny's girl xxxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello!!!

I know, the 'welfare of the child' ****e is a worry isn't it?!!
In my case it's just a form your GP has to sing and stamp that says you are fit to be parents!!  Mine was hilarious!!  He went through the form rolling his eyes saying 'this is ridiculous!!  Do you take drugs mrs Kinnersley?!!' and other stupid questions so I wouldn't worry about it unless you are a drug taking, shoplifting, alcoholic who has children which have been taken into care because you sent them to work down the mines!!!!!
I know!! The pineapple juice thing is so silly!!! I got it off another site, I don't go there since I found this place, it was doing my head in!!



Jen
x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

I had this vision of som SS style interview !!  

I have the GP forms completed already and last time I looked  I wasn't a drug taking, shoplifting, alcoholic who has children which have been taken into care so we should be OK.  thanks Jen for setting my mind at rest.  Lets hope Holly house has the same view as your clinic !

I won't ask what site was talking about sticky uterus' !  I get confused reading some of the posts on here 

dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi Mel,

How's things today?

Did you get up to anything nice at the weekend? 

I drank too much Strongbow !!!!!

Jen


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi Girls,
Thanks for making me so welcome. J    
*jen,* glad you enjoyed your weekend especially the strongbow bit!!! I had to do pessaries the first time around and the only query I had was "front entrance" or "back passage" I'm sure there has been a thread on here that answers that one. There are so many suggestions about what is good, it makes the mind boggle!  

*Danny's girl*- the forms were a bit of a worry, but in the end it was just a formality. No SS style interview shing a bright torch in your face and saying "ve vill have vays of making you talk!!" 
It's good to share your worries on here cos there is always someone who is able to put your mind at rest. Good luck for when you start and it will be easier once you know what is happening. Just relax and take each day as it happens.  Will blow you some bubbles 

Hello to everyone else too


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

*Danny's Girl*-Got you into double figures on the bubble count.


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for the bubbles ladies   !!

Jen - Hope you're over the Strongbow !  Have you tried Magners yet ?  Its much nicer and no hangover !!

Pingu - I can't help on the pessaries question (Although it would be handy to know the answer for future reference)  I can however highly recommend acupuncture.  I'm not a big fan of needles but I have accupuncture all the time as it helps with stress and tension.  I promise you don't feel the needles go in.  The only time I have flet it was when one was put into a stretch mark by mistake   so if you have any tell them to be careful !!  Let me know how you get on !


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi guys

Sorry wasn't about yesterday we had computer troubles at work.

Had an okay weekend, got very drunk on Friday night but I needed it.  Spent most of Saturday paying for it!  Sunday I helped a friend at a wedding fayre all day and that was my weekend gone.

On a quick teabreak at work so must get back.

Also someones burst most of my bubbles    How cruel, I don't even post on here that much to get them burst.

Mel x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Mel.

Sounds like an action packed weekend !!

I don't know how many bubbles you had before but I've given you 10 so I hope we can build you up again !  I don't know why anyone would burst these bubbles but if you find out we can sort them out  

  
Take Care
Dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks dannysgirl I hate not having bubbles


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Have blown you some bubbles lovie!!!!!

Who is the nasty bursting?!  

Jen
x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Jen - I'll blow some right back at ya


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Bratt,

How r u hun? Heavent heard from you for ages?    You make me    Whens your treatment start?

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello Sweetcheeks me dear!!  
My first appointment is on Monday!! Think it's just a general run through of exactly what will be happening, then back on day 21 to get injection training and start down regging, period is due on Sat so I am a bit   and then a bit   then a bit   today!!! So day 21 should be about the 22nd/23rd Oct.
The worst thing about my PMT is my husband is what's known as a 'sensitive' (makes him sound a bit gay!!) so he gets it too, worse than I do!!  He is eally peculiar, he knows exactly what mood I'm in so there's no pretending I'm ok when I'm not, when his ex was pg he had the cravings and when I had my second ep he had the shoulder tip pain not me!  He also knew I was pg before I did!! 
How's things with you? When do you start?
Jen
x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Bratt what a sweetie your hubby sounds!!!

Good luck at your appointment!

Mel x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello Bratt, 

Only just seen your post now!.... Was you appt yest? (03.10.05?)   - If so, what did they say

Iv been on   this week too   .... angry lady   !! happy now though  

We have our consultation on 24/10/05... due on   on 26/10/05.... alll sooooo scary & stressfull but have to keep   !! 

Sweetcheeks xxxxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello Sweetie!!

Had appointment on Monday, af showed up bang on time so we start down regging on 22nd!!!  Christ I'm scared and excited now!!  She says there is a one in three cahnce of success, and a one in three chance of twins!!! Gave up th **** and coffee yesterday, dunno which is worse!!  I'd kill for a coffee right now!!
How's things with you?

Jen
x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Jen have you tried decaf coffee!  I can't taste the difference and thats what I now drink.

Glad all went well for you.  Have you decided for EC whether you will have GA or sedation - thats a big thing for me and I think Sweetcheeks is undecided too.


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi Mel,

I can tell the difference!!!  Yack!!  It doesn't work!!

I have to have a proper knock out for it, quite glad in a way!!

I am so excited and scared now!!

How's things with you?

Jen
x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Okay thanks we have to wait till AF shows up to ring an request treatment.  And then hope the funding is there from our PCT.

Do you not get the choice of general or sedation - I have a topic going in the poll room and post have had sedation and love it.  I'm scared of GA so I think its sedation for me and I also want to be somewhat aware of what is going on as I want to be part of everybit of the IVF.


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh Bratt thats brilliant news Honey   

Bet your really excited..... Well done Aunt Flo... lets get started huh!!!  

Roll on 22nd October  

Good Luck Sweetie, Keep us informed  

Sweetcheeks xxxxxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Mel*, no, I don't get the choice where I'm going, I thought all PCT'S had to fund at least one cycle now? I even get all my drugs free, not even the prescription charge, and if we are really lucky and get some spares, it's £270 to store them for the first year then £100 a year after that. 


*Sweetie*
Where are you today?!!!


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

bratt said:


> *Mel*, no, I don't get the choice where I'm going, I thought all PCT'S had to fund at least one cycle now? I even get all my drugs free, not even the prescription charge, and if we are really lucky and get some spares, it's £270 to store them for the first year then £100 a year after that.
> 
> 
> *Sweetie*
> Where are you today?!!!


Bratt - look 2x above, i replyed to ya xxxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Jen we do get one cycle only but if the funds allocated by our PCT have all gone when we ring to request we have to wait till new financial year.

So you are on countdown


----------



## kazwhelo (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi - im quite new too - good luck everyone with your cycles!! I love the fairies and baby dust!
Have just got a BFN after our first ICSI attempt - hoping to try again in the new year - wish us luck!!
Karen x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello Kazwhelo, 

Sorry to hear of ur BFN  

Wishing you lots of luck for your next treatment  

Sweetcheeks xxxxx


----------



## kazwhelo (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Sweetcheeks!

God - 12 days since BFN -feel like **** today - have been trying to get on with work - but when it cones down to it I can't be arsed!! just wanna get started on my second cycle!

Any advice? how long should I wait?! should it be atleast 4 months?

Love and luck everyone!


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Ya Kazwhelo,

I think, but no 100% that u wait about 3 months?  

Sorry not much help but im not really that far down the line... Im sure if u post another thread on ICSI someone will have an answer for you..

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello Bratt,

How is everything with your treatment?  

Sweetcheeks xxxxx


----------

